# 921 UHF remote sluggish response - fixed



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

Hi All,

I had been talking to someone from TPS team for the 921 and I mentioned the 921 UHF remote being very sluggish and unresponsive. He said there was a fix and it was a hardware fix.

The fix was during assembly of the 921s they were dressing up cables inside and there's a cable that got pulled from the motherboard socket. Not sure exactly what this cable does (didn't ask) but the fix is as follows:

remove the rear access cover (small cover about 2" x 2" next to UHF antenna connector). You should see two cables plugged into the motherboard. The cable with the brown connector which plugs into the white connector on the board (closest to back of unit) was pulled completely out on my unit. I plugged it back in and now the UHF remote works MUCH better. The serson also stated the plug may look like it's in but it is still loose. Just push down on it to ensure it is plugged in.

Note - make sure you unplug the 921 before doing this and make sure you are grounded to avid static discharge.

George


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Wow! That's a first - a tech telling someone how to repair their unit.

Hope it's good info!


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

Removing the cover constitutes a void on the warranty, no? I may try it if my UHF remote didn't work too well but I wouldn't risk it if the warranty would be void.


----------



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

It is the small access cover on the back of the unit. One phillips screw holds it on. No security seals over the cover.

Been using the remote all weekend and the response is much better since plugging the cable back in.

The person from the TPS group called me after the executive office got me in touch with one of the 921 product team engineers. In conversation about several known issues with the 921 I had mentioned the UHF remote being unresponsive/sluggish. The girl stated it was a known hardware issue and they could talk me through fixing it. I was not able to take the 921 out of the entertainment unit at the time so they scheduled to call me back.

That is the way support should be handled. They were very professional and followed up with another phone all to make sure everything was ok (with the remote). I just hope this upcoming software release gets my remaining bugs fixed. I went through the same thing being on the forefront of the 721 but the eventually got that stable.

George.


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

George, you had a good opportunity to ask about the date of 214 release! Did you get a chance to ask them, BTW?


----------



## RocketNJ (Jul 29, 2003)

They said it was going to be this past week.I'm on the road this week so not home to see if it happened but looking at the posts I do not see any mention of it.


----------

